# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  How Often Do You Floss?

## CeCe

Be honest!

----------


## Peaches

"The day I go to the dentist  :Snack:

----------


## Arcadia

At least once a day, always right before I go to bed.  If I fall asleep before I've gotten a chance to brush or floss, it'll wake me up.  Just the thought of stuff in between my teeth...ugh.

----------


## anonymid

Almost never. I know, I'm terrible.

----------


## WintersTale

Almost never. 

It's harder with braces. I know it is pathetic that I don't, and I will probably end up losing all my teeth eventually, because of it.

----------


## Koalafan

1-2 times a day  ::):

----------


## Anteros

1-2x a day.

----------


## foe

I had to select "_once a year_" but it's more like once a month or two, which is still bad. LOL

----------


## WineKitty

I was doing two times a day but am down to one.  I had invisaligns but I believe my teeth have shifted and I have to use the superfloss because I have a permanent retainer (that isnt holding my top teeth) and it shreds a lot and its hard to get out.  SOOOO annoying!!!

----------


## Yellow

Before going to the dentist. I'm bad  :Snack:

----------


## Member11

I don't

----------


## Secretly Pretentious

I average once a week. My dentist gets mad at me.  ::

----------


## Equinox

Daily.

----------


## Rawr

Every few days. I get lazy about it but I brush my teeth & mouthwash when I get up, anytime after I eat & when I'm going to bed.

----------


## Dane

I used to be in the "what's floss?" category but recently went to the dentist after a multi-year hiatus and now floss once a day.  

Fortunately I have naturally strong teeth and they weren't hurt much by the years of neglect.

----------


## Otherside

The day I go to my dentist. Meh, guess the British really do have bad teeth  ::

----------


## kc1895

Once a day keeps the gingivitis away.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Honestly... Not even on the day I go to the dentist  ::

----------


## L

^^ pretty much the same....don't own floss

----------


## lethargic nomad

On average once a day.  Sometimes I miss a day.  Sometimes I do it twice a day.  I don't like having stuff stuck between my teeth.  I notice as you get older that happens more easily...probably cause the gums recede gradually with age.

----------


## Antidote

Whenever I remembered which varied drastically. Apparently there's no evidence it works anyway: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...elines-dropped

----------


## HypnoticTrance

I've never been able to stick with flossing. Fortunately, the toothbrushes I now buy have super tiny bristles (they're something like 17x smaller than regular bristles) that I know for sure do a great job at getting in between my teeth.





> Whenever I remembered which varied drastically. Apparently there's no evidence it works anyway: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...elines-dropped



Interesting.

----------


## lethargic nomad

It certainly smells if I floss after a couple days of not flossing.

----------


## Antidote

My teeth are extremely tight so it's not unusual for the floss to just get stuck. I don't enjoy it.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> My teeth are extremely tight so it's not unusual for the floss to just get stuck. I don't enjoy it.




Do you use waxed floss?  I know the unwaxed kind gets stuck easily.

----------


## Antidote

> Do you use waxed floss?  I know the unwaxed kind gets stuck easily.



Yes but even that one gets stuck, just less often.

----------


## Wishie

Every single day as my mouth is prone to cavities ._.

----------

